# All-Grain - Guvnah (ESB)



## henrydg (Jun 30, 2011)

Recipe Type: All Grain
Yeast: European Ale
Yeast Starter: Yes
Additional Yeast or Yeast Starter: No
Batch Size (Gallons): 5.25
Original Gravity: 1.064
Final Gravity: 1.017
IBU: 44
Boiling Time (Minutes): 90
Color: 12
Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 18 @ 65* F
Additional Fermentation: none
Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): none
Tasting Notes: Balanced malt/bitterness, caramel, med hop flavor, med-low mild/floral hop aroma

9 lb Golden Promise
.5 lb Toasted Maris Otter (~25L)
.5 lb Honey malt
1 lb Crystal 40L
.5 lb Flaked Barley

Mash @ 155* F for 60 min

1 oz Styrian Goldings pellet 5.2% FWH
1.25 oz Willamette whole 6.4% 60 min
1 oz Willamette whole 6.4% 5 min
1 oz Styrian Goldings pellet 5.2% Flameout

This beer scored 40 in the 1st Round of the 2010 NHC and took gold in it's category in the second round.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 30, 2011)

Never heard of this, what does it resemble sort of?


----------



## Whitehrs (Jun 1, 2016)

Is beer and Wine the same thing? just checking..


----------

